# My NEW All Time Favorite Photo EVER!!!!!!!!!!



## DRB1313 (Jul 11, 2010)

To say I am a little excited would be a 
great understatement. This one was actually on it's 
way to the recycle bin, but I decided to give it a go while I had the house all to myself.
I took the shot through, not one, but Two fences so it was a little on the dull side.
The lighting was horrible, the background stunk and I just can't believe it's now my favorite ever.
I basically gave it some contrast with the black slider in the Raw Converter,
then boosted the saturation and added a slight midnight filter to it.
To finish it up I cloned in some more black in the bottom left to hide some
light spots in the background.
Added some Smart Sharpening and here she is.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks great David!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2010)

That, is a good one!!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 11, 2010)

Great save! I'm glad it didn't end up in the bin!!!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 11, 2010)

That is a incredible picture,she has the look on her face of wisdom.Supershot and work.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad you were able to save it DRB.  That is a great pose and definitely turned into a great shot.

Hoss


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 11, 2010)

Man thats awesome, I have zero owl shots that I like. Well done sir!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 11, 2010)

very cool !!! lotta work that payed off there !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice - looks like a great poster!


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jul 11, 2010)

wow, that is amazing.  can't describe it, I just know the owl's posture and expression are captivating.  great save.  great image.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 11, 2010)

that is awesome david....incredible


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 11, 2010)

David,
One of your many natural born talents!
Your work is nothing short of AMAZING!
It is flawless and you deserve blessings with your photography  skills beyond measure!
Simply incredible talent
Awesome picture bud


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow!  Nice one David!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice, definitely a wall hanger


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Ron Fritz!! How are Ya Buddy?


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Jul 12, 2010)

just beautiful


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cool shot


----------



## Jasper (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome shot David!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats a beautiful picture of an awesome bird..


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 12, 2010)

Great save on the Barred Owl way to go


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome David! Love how the feathers have a soft effect to them! Glad you didn't send it to the trash!


----------



## secondseason (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 12, 2010)

Think I'll wait a while before I post anything else.......give that one time to get pushed back a few pages; that way mine wont look so bad.
WOW David that is one awesome shot.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

David, I didn't quiet get the gist of all that *Greek* you were speaking but once you finally  showed the picture, all I can say is......................
















WOWZA!!!!!!!!  Awesome!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Keebs! Sorry about all the Mumbo Jumbo Talk, You just need a little schoolin.


----------



## quinn (Jul 12, 2010)

nice save!that's one sweet looking bird!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## leo (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, really nice work !!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 13, 2010)

Dude, I think you need to revisit the recycle bin and start refurbishing some of your unwanted pics.. That one is awesome.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow!  Looks great now!  Well done, well done!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 13, 2010)

David, that's beautiful!! Looks like the finest painting from Michelangelo!!!!!


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 14, 2010)

Incredable work as usual, It's amazing what some one that knows what they are doing with photoshop and take something that was a lump of coal and turn it into a diamond


----------

